
Tech worker quarantined at home builds co-working space in Second Life - Kroeler
https://nwn.blogs.com/nwn/2020/08/sl-work-space-pandemic.html
======
fleischhauf
Second life is still a thing?

~~~
Kroeler
It's a niche compared to Fortinte etc, but it still has as many regular users
as it did back in the day. It doesn't really grow but it doesn't really die!

